
3 things you can learn from Rock Stars - rokhayakebe

======
rokhayakebe
1- DEMO EVERYWHERE When rock stars have nothing more than a a beat-up old van,
they sing for everyone for free or money. DO the same thing. Any chance you
have Demo your app.

2- FORGET INVESTORS (just for a little while ) Have you ever heard of Bing
Jong? No!! You know why? Becasue he made only 3 songs and went around every
record label on earth trying to get a million dollar deal. Forget it. Launch
it. Investors will find you faster than you can spell FAST if you are good.

3-RECORD SONG EVERY DAY AND RELEASE THEM Rock stars always record and release.
Why would your audience want the same features? Improve them, Give them
something new whenever possible.

Bonus: And always remember this one, if you paid a starving rock star all the
money in the world to throw his guitar over the bridge, You would probably end
up in the water. Never Quit.

